# Solo Transalp 2007 - mein GPS und ich...



## bikekiller (20. Juli 2007)

Dieser Bericht ist für alle interessant, die es schon immer machen wollten, sich aber nie getraut haben. Für alle, die es leid sind, Kumpels anzuflehen, mit über die Alpen zu biken. Für Individualisten, die es sehr schätzen, Ruhe und Frieden entspannt zu geniessen, dabei auf dem geliebten Bike zu sitzen und sich auf die Pasta am Abend und das kühle Apfelsaft- Geränk zu freuen. Nicht zuletzt für alle, die GPS vertrauen und gerne wilde Pfade ins Tal surfen möchten soll es sein.

*Prolog*
Die Vorbereitungen begannen gezielt vor einem Jahr als ich eifrig mit 4 km/h das Siebengebirge Samstag für Samstag mit mindestens jeweils 1200 hm bezwungen habe und zusammen mit den KFL Freunden den Königsforst sowie die 6 Hubbel und die Rheinrunde wieder und wieder beritten habe. So baute ich mir eine sehr gute Grundlagen Kondition auf, die sich nach all der Quälerei bei der entscheidenden Tour als ideal erwiesen hat. Ein Trainingslager in Kombination mit dem BIKE Festival im Frühjahr 2007 am Gardasee gab mir den letzten Schliff für die Höhnemeter und Ausdauer und so waren die Beine gut vorbereitet auf den Juli 2007.

Weil es sich früh abzeichnete, dass meine sonstigen Wegbegleiter dieses Jahr andere Pläne hatten, beschloss ich auf jeden Fall zu fahren, und zwar alleine. Eine Solotour macht im Kopf stolz und man glaubt, Berge versetzen zu können bis es dann einen Tag vor Abreise ist... das war am 5.7.07... Torschlusspanik nennt man das auch. Ich wollte wie jedes Jahr mit dem Ausdruck aus dem Traumtouren Tool von Uli S. meine eigene Tour fahren. Aber irgendwie misstraute ich den 880 Wegpunkten die teilweise alle 20 m einen Blick auf das Roadbook verlangt hätten... also ab zu Globetrotter nach Kölle und ein GPS gekauft. Ein Garmin CSX 60 für schlappe 600 Euro zusätzlich noch ne Topo D für 199 Euro und dann noch schnell die Tour vom Internet herunter laden (ca. 15 Euro). Das geht übrigens sehr gut. Man stellt sich einfach mit dem Tool am PC seine Tour zusammen und kann diese dann online als GPS bei www.bike-gps.de herunter laden. Komfortabler geht es nicht. 

*GPS Tücken vorab:*
Leider wusste ich nicht vorher, dass die online Daten 8800 Wegpunkte hatten und mein Gerät irgendwie die Wege abkürzte warum auch immer es wußte keiner bis ein Experte im Laden meinte, dass ein GPS Gerät nur maximal 500 Wegpunkte kann. Also müsste ich die Tour als Trackback ohne zu speichern auf dem Gerät lassen. Dann würde es schon gehen. ??? Keine Ahnung was die meinten, ich merkte mir nur "auf keinen Fall speichern".

*1. Etappe Sa, 7.7.2007*
Garmisch - Grainau - Eibsee - Hochthörlehütte - Zugspitzbahn - Ehrwald

Nach Übernachtung in Garmisch in einem kleinen netten Hotel zusammen mit 30.000 wilden BMW Bikern in und um Garmisch herum ging es Samstag morgen gut gestärkt los. GPS an und ab dafür. (Jetzt kommt der Teil mit den Tücken des GPS). Ich wusste, ich muss nach Grainau aber wo das GPS langzeigte in Form einer blauen Krümelspur war absolut kein Weg zu finden. Das kam mir komisch vor. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich fand heraus, dass mein sündhaft teures Gerät zwar 10.000 Wegpunkte kann aber heute leider nur 3000. Den Rest kürzte das schlaue Gerät einfach ab und zog gerade Verbindunslinien zwischen den übrigen Punkten. Das kann auf Strasse noch angehen aber im Gelände würde ich verloren gehen also ab zum nächsten GPS Experten in Garmisch. (Es gibt keinen). Also erst einmal etwas geweint, weil die Tour im Eimer schien dann mal auf allen Tasten am GPS herum gedrückt und siehe da es gab den Punkt Einstellungen und durch Zufall finde ich den Punkt: Wegpunkte mit 10.000  das war spannend ! Also endlich zeigte das Gerät alles richtig an und ich konnte gegen 14:00 Uhr (jaja manchmal bin ich etwas langsam) dann Richtung Eibsee starten. Die Fahrt dürfte jedem bekannt sein. Zum Eibsee geht es auf Schotter durch einen kleinen Wald mal steil mal flach hinauf, dann folgt man links um den See dem Weg zur Hochthörlehütte. Alles gut fahrbar und zum Einrollen geeignet. Ab der Hütte dann geht es flott herunter mit schönem Blick auf die Zugspitze und Ehrwald. Weil es schon spät war machte ich in Ehrwald Schluss und fand eine nette Pension für 23,- mit Frühstück. Ehrwald bietet viele Restaurants, Pensionen und Hotels und ist freundlich gegenüber Bikern eingestellt. Eine Kirche hat es auch und die besuchte ich dann am Samstag Abend zur hl. Messe damit ich am Sonntag den Römerweg fahren konnte. Doch dazu mehr in der nächsten Etappe.

*2. Etappe So, 8.7.2007*
Ehrwald - Römerweg - Panoramaweg - Fernpass - Dirstentrittkreuz - Sinnesbrunn - Imst - Imsterberg - Venetalm - Fliess - Landeck
Zugegeben, die 2. Etappe war etwas gewaltig aber ich musste ja den ersten Tag ein bisserl einholen also bin ich recht früh um 8:00 Uhr los über den Römerweg Richtung Fernpass. Dass ich nicht allein unterwegs war dürfte klar sein. Dass ich aber sämtliche Kunden aus Essen von www.bikteags.de sowie funnyrideday im neuen CUBE Hotel treffen werde war mir nicht vorher bewusst. So viel zum Thema alleine über die Alpen. Der Römerweg hat es mit kurzgen fiesen Rampen in sich so früh am morgen ist aber landschaftlich sehr schön und gut zu fahren. Am Fernpass schlug ich dann einen netten Trail Richtung Nassereith ein und stand vor der Wahl rauf aufs Dirstentrittkreuz oder eben nicht. Jeder der diese Passage kennt, weiss was ich meine. Der Anfang ist mit über 20% Steigung auf Schotter unschön zu fahren. Danach wird es weniger steil und bis zum Gipfel gut fahrbar. Die Abfahrt ist schick. Von Imst dann via Schotter über die Venetalm bis nach Landeck zog sich ein wenig aber am Ende kam ich dann doch an. Leider wurde die Fahrt durch Regen erschwert. Landeck City empfehle ich nicht zur Übernachtung. Die Stadt stinkt und ist dreckig. Lieber fährt man noch kurz Richtung Tobadill hoch dort gibt es nette Pensionen am Hang mit Blick über das Tal. Die Übernachtung kostete in Landeck 43,- Euro nur mit Frühstück. Das war es nicht wert.

*3. Etappe Mo, 9.7.2007*
Landeck - Tobadill - Almstüberl - See - Kappl - Ischgl
Am Montag waren die Beine sauer, deshalb dachte ich mach ich nur kurz das Almstüberl und dann bis Ischgl und gut ist. Jaja. Dem Ahnungslosen blüht das Unheil. Zunächst gut fahrbar entpuppte sich der Weg zum Stüberl als langgezogenes Auf und Ab auf Asphalt mit fiesen Rampen und leichten Abfahrten bis auf einmal der Weg aufhört und eine Wiese einläd mit 24 % Steigung. Das alles bei Regen, Nebel und Kälte. Aber das GPS funktionierte einwandfrei. Der ausgelobte Trail erwies sich als unfahrbar, denn im nassen Zustand war er glitschig und mit Felsbrocken besetzt zudem führt er am Hang entlang über reissende Wasserfälle ca. 10 cm breit rechts steil abfallend. Wie soll ich hier schieben, denn links steigt die Wand steil hoch. Also Radl hoch auf das Hinterrad und vorneweg gerollt. 
Hatte ich schon gesagt, dass ich Carbonschühchen anhatte ? Das war recht rutschig. Irgendwann hörte dieser üble Trail auf und ich konnte auf Asphalt ins Tal und dann über nette auf und ab Wege nach Ischgl Tempo machen. Das Wetter zog sich zu und es begann bereits zu gewittern. Das spornt mich immer sehr an zu Tempo.  In Ischgl dann ab ins obligatorische Hotel Post für HP 88 Euro inkl. Wellness, Schwimmbad und 5 Gang Menü. Immer wieder schön dort ! Im Hotel (die kennen mich schon) waren sie doch etwas besorgt, weil ich allein über das Idjoch wollte. Am Tage hätten sich bereits 2 Biker im Schneetreiben verirrt und wurden 8 Stunden lang von der Bergrettung gesucht und dann ohne Bikes mit kaputtem GPS gefunden. 

*4. Etappe Di, 10.7.2007*
Ischgl - Höllboden - Idjoch - Zeblasjoch - Samnaun - Compatsch - Kobleralm - Kajetansbrücke - Sclamischot - Nauders - Reschenpass - Laatsch - Müstair
Die 4. Etappe begann mit einem Blick aus dem Fenster in Schneezucker auf den Bäumen und Dächern. Oha dachte ich, das wird lustig. Ich erkundigte mich bei der Bergwacht wie viel Schnell auf dem Idjoch so läge und man sagte mir, ich könnte Snowboard im Puderschnee fahren, wenn ich möchte. 30 cm Neuschnee bitte sehr. Kein Problem dachte ich, zur Not fahren ja die Bahnen. Ich sage nur ein original Zitat an dieser Stelle: "Sie können Ihr Rad hier stehen lassen und mit der Bahn fahren." (Schweizer Bahnwächter sind nicht zu beeindrucken auch nicht durch blonde Haare) Zweimal bin ich hingepurzelt, was aber nicht schlimm war, weil weich ab der Alp Trida ging es wieder gut zu fahren und so war auch dieser Teil schnell erledigt. Nach Nauders bin ich via Asphalt geradelt zusammen mit einer Horde Biker aus dem Ruhrpott und dann via Reschenpass nach Laatsch mit 70 km/h das war nett. Eine der besten Abfahrten für Biker auf Radweg finde ich jedenfalls. In Laatsch bin ich dann noch 300 hm hoch nach Müstair geradelt auf traumhaften Waldwegen bis ins Kloster der Benediktinerinnen, wo ich eingeladen war zu übernachten und an den Gebeten teilzunehmen. Es war lecker, kalt, früh morgens und ich war froh, dass ich nicht jeden Tag hier leben musste. Interessant aber war es in jedem Fall. Übrigens kostete die Ü mit HP 50 Euro !

*5. Etappe Mi, 11.7.2007*
Müstair - Umbrailpass - Bormio
Die 5. Etappe war im Schnee versunken und bitterkalt. Den Umbrailpass kann man gut fahren, jedoch machte mir die Höhe 2.505 m zu schaffen, so dass mein Kreislauf kaum noch radeln wollte. Am Pass oben gibt es lecker Futter bevor man sich ins Tal nach Bormio stürzen kann. Normalerweise wäre ich noch via Bochetta di Forcola und Decouville nach Bormio gefahren aber wegen des schlechten Wetters habe ich darauf leider verzichten müssen. 

*6. Etappe Do, 12.7.2007*
Bormio - Santa Catarina - Gavia Pass - Casa di Viso - Rifugio Bozzi - Lago di Pian Palu - Dimaro
Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ging es den langen Asphaltweg auf den Gavia Pass zu als ich in Santa Catarina an einer Ampel auf die Olympiasiegerin im RR aus Australien traf zusammen mit ihrem Team ebenfalls auf dem Weg nach oben. Prima dachte ich, schliesse ich mich dort an. Das war eine hübsche Etappe mit Mördertempo. Zum Glück waren auch Juniorinnen unterwegs die etwas langsamer waren aber trotzdem Hallo die Waldfee... oben angelant reichte die Zeit gerade für ein Foto dann ging es für die Damen wieder zurück und den Stelvio hoch. Ich dagegen fuhr genüsslich den Gavia Pass herunter und bog dann auf halber Höhe links in einem Trail ab, der mich in das schönste Tal der Tour brachte. Nach Case die Viso. In dem kleinem Ort gibt es eine Gaststätte aber keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Es war noch Zeit also bin ich weiter Richtung Rifugio Bozzi auf angegehmen 7-10% Schotter Piste bergauf. Ca. 2 h braucht man schon, denn zwischendurch kommen immer wieder Rampen und Wandergruppen die einen aufhalten. Im Rifugio gibt es gutes Essen zu angenehmen Preisen und man ist freundlich zu Bikern, was man zu dem Typen im Ort Case die Viso in der Gaststätte nicht gerade behaupten kann. Vielleicht hatte er aber seine Tage. 
Nach dem Rifugio Bozzi kommen noch 15 Minuten Schiebepassage mit Rollschotter unter den Carbonschühchen dann ist man auf 2600 m und hat eine geniale zu 90% fahrbare Trailabfahrt vor sich. 10% müssen gedropt oder aber geschoben werden oder Flüsse durchquert werden. Insgesamt ein spannender Trail immer hoch über dem Lago di Pian Palu. Ab dem wunderschönen See geht es immer bergab bis Dimaro durch das lange Tal der Sonne Val die Sole. 

*7. Etappe Fr, 13.7.2007*
Dimaro - Madonna die Campiglio - Passo Bregn da l´Ors - Pez - Zuclo
30 Grad, Sonne pur, keine Wolen am Himmel und eine wunderbare und ganz fahrbare Tour über den wunderschönen Radweg von Dimaro nach Madonna. Am Golfplatz oben ein Picknick dann weiter über schöne Trails zum Passo Bregn da l´Ors und dann auf Brenta Schotter runter bis zur Albergo Brenta und weiter nach Zuclo. Wer Schotter liebt, der hat hier seine Freude.

*8. Etappe Sa, 14.7.2007*
Zuclo - Malga Cadria - Tiarno di Sopra
Also diese Etappe werde ich nicht vergessen. Schlimmer kann die Hölle nicht sein. Zunächst schien alles gut zu laufen. Bis Deserta auf Asphalt alles ok. Dann geht es auf teils asphaltierten Strassen mit Schotter oben auf steil bergauf bis zu 20%. Das geht auch noch aber dann endet der Weg brutal auf der Alm und mündet in einem Bergwanderweg von 15 cm auf Schotter und schlingelt sich so den Hang hinauf. Spitzkehre über Spitzkehre. Auch das ging ja noch. Aber ab ca. 1500 hm kamen mehr und mehr Fliegen und Stechgetiere in mein Umfeld was wohl an meinem ausgesprochen deftigen Geruch gelegen haben könnte. An dieser Stelle danke ich noch mal meinem Sponsor für die 100% Polyester Stinkefasern, die zwar schnell trocknen und Antichilleffekt haben mögen aber keinesfalls gegen Stiche schützen. Also keine Minute Zeit zur Pause. Nach etwa einer Stunde war der Trail nicht mehr fahrbar, weil er eher einem Urwaldweg ähnelte der mit der Sense auf 10 cm freigelegt aber nicht geräumt worden ist. Nass und dick belegt war der Untergrund durch den ich versuchte mein Bike zu schieben. Meine Beine waren erst nach dieser Etappe blau und hässlich. In etwa 10.000 Fliegen tummelten sich um mich herum und das ist keine Übertreibung. Ich riss mir die Wade an einem Stein auf und sofort hatte ich einen lebendigen Wundverschluss. Weil ich aber etwas gegen Eier im Bein hatte beschloss ich doch eine Pause einzulegen und die Wunde zu verschliessen. Als alte Krankenschwester hatte ich Nadel und Faden ja zum Glück dabei. Heute nennt man das Steristrip und Cutiplast steril.
Ich war regelrecht erleichtert als ich das Tragestück erreichte, was mich vom Gipfel trennte. Die 90% Steigung habe ich dann mit dem Lenker unter dem Kinn irgendwie geschafft. Oben angelangt dachte ich lass ich es runter krachen. Denkste. D A S kann ich nicht fahren. Ende Gelände. Uli sagte im Buch, man braucht hier gute Bremsen. Ich sage man muss senkrecht runter fahren lieben. Also fleissig runter gelaufen mit Ausleger und Sattel runter gerutscht und auch ein Paar Passagen gesurft. Bis zur Asphalt Schotter Strasse allerdings war dies kein Vergnügen. Vielleicht ist dies anders mit nem Slayer oder so. Nach dem Abenteuer jedenfalls hatte ich keine Lust mehr aus dem Ledrotal weiter zu radeln und machte für heute Schluss.

*9. Etappe So, 15.7.2007*
Tiarno di Sopra - Tremalzo - Passo Nota - Passso Rocchetta - Pregasina - Riva - Torbole
Der 9. Tag der Solo Tour sollte etwas ganz Besonderes werden. So ging die Sonne besonders schön auf und ich startete in den Tag Richtung Tremalzo. Vom Ledrosee bis oben an den Tunnel sind es knapp 1000 hm dann geht es ja runter bis zum Spaghetti Topf wo man nur Wasser für nen Euro nicht aber aus der Leitung erhält. Danach über kleine steile Rampen zum Passo Nota. Diese Trails sind so megacool zu fahren, das macht richtig Spaß. Dann rüber zum Rochetta über fette Trails und runter nach Pregasina, die alte Ponale Strasse und ab an den Lago di Garda. 

*Nachtrag*
Ich danke meinem Sponsor www.biketags.de und meinen Freunden, Eltern und dem Bikeshop Moitzfeld für die Unterstützung. 2008 bin ich wieder unterwegs - Solo versteht sich. Das möchte ich nicht mehr missen... 

Fotos gibt es hier: http://www.biketags.de/html/transalp_2007.html


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Frau Bikekiller.

Netter Bericht, ich wundere mich aber nur, wie blauäugig man sein kann, sich anscheinend ohne Vorbereitung und Kenntnisse ein GPS anzuschaffen und sich dann damit im "learning by doing" Verfahren auf einen Tripp durch die Alpen zu begeben. Über die fachkundige Auskunft des Experten wundere ich mich allerdings nicht.   Ich glaub, ich mach doch eine GPS Laden auf.

Obwohl, in den Alpen braucht man ein GPS meist nicht wirklich, da die Auswahl der Wege doch eher beschränkt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Onkel Sonntag,

Du hast wie immer völlig recht. Deshalb ja auch meine Tränen am ersten Tag der Tour...    hinterher weiß man immer mehr


----------



## Manni (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo bikekiller,

schade mit dem Wetter. Wir sind am 10.07 zu dritt gestartet und haben bis auf Wolken um die Zugspitze nur Sonne gehabt und hatten ne Durchschnittstemperatur von 28°C  Nächstestmal fahre ich aber auch über Nauders oder den Costainas. Mit nem Enduro das Val d'Uina hochschieben war doch eher nervig. Und auch bei Bozzi schiebt man doch eher 2 Stunden. Ok wir waren mit Camelbacks, Spiegelreflex und literweise Cofein-Duschgel und Ersatzteilen für mindestens 4 Bikes bewaffnet.  Gebraucht haben wir nur einen Schlauch....

Das mit den Stechmücken kurz vor Riva kann ich nur bestätigen, keinen Stich bis zum Refugio San Pietro, dann Schiebepassage im Wald auf unfahrbarem Weg (dieser Stanciu  ) und schon 30 juckende Stiche an Armen und Beinen. Am See war es dann so schwül wie in der Kölner Bucht. Sind dann also schon am Donnerstag heimgefahren. 

Aber ob alleine fahren so lustig ist bezweifel ich stark. Auf die Forccellina und die Btta di Pedenolo bin ich an dem Tag alleine. Die anderen sind auf Straße abgefahren. Es war doch arg einsam, auf der ganzen Strecke vom Umbrail über die Piano di Pedenolo bis Bormio nur 3 Wanderern begegnet. Es lohnt sich doch die klassischen Routen mitten in der Woche zu starten  

Ich hatte garnicht gesehen, dass du nach Mitfahrern gesucht hast, bei den doch recht ähnlichen Routen hätte man da sicher einen Kompromiss gefunden.


Gruß Manni


----------



## rosenkäfer (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bikekiller,
geile Tour. Das hätte ich mich alleine nicht getraut.


----------



## bikekiller (21. Juli 2007)

@manni: alleine biken ist dann schön, wenn man Ruhe sucht ansonsten kann ein Team schon lustig sein das ist richtig

@rosenkäfer: ich habe mir einfach jeden Tag vorgestellt es handle sich um ne Tagestour für den Winterpokal


----------



## upndown (21. Juli 2007)

Hi Bikekiller,
nette Fotos hast du auf deiner Tour gemacht. Solche Schneebilder hätte ich mir letzten Winter öfters gewünscht. 

Hast du eigentlich Klebstoff mit rumgeschleppt, oder hast du den Flaschendeckel im Flug erwischt oder ist das Bild doch um 90° gedreht?  
nix für ungut!


----------



## bikekiller (21. Juli 2007)

upndown schrieb:


> Hi Bikekiller,
> nette Fotos hast du auf deiner Tour gemacht. Solche Schneebilder hätte ich mir letzten Winter öfters gewünscht.
> 
> Hast du eigentlich Klebstoff mit rumgeschleppt, oder hast du den Flaschendeckel im Flug erwischt oder ist das Bild doch um 90° gedreht?
> nix für ungut!



 ich hab das Bild glaube ich verdreht...


----------



## joscho (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Bikekiller,

toller Bericht und schöne Fotos. Natürlich begreife auch ich nicht wirklich, wie man sich ein Jahr lang vorbereitet und im letzten Moment ein GPS kauft. Bei etwas mehr vorlauf hättest Du ca. 30% sparen können und Deine Erfahrungen in weniger kritischen Gelände (KF ) machen können. Aber egal, hat ja dann doch alles hingehauen. Solltest Du noch mehr über Dein 60csx in Erfahrung bringen wollen, dann empfehle ich http://www.naviboard.de/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=38

Gruß
Joerg


----------



## hama687 (23. Juli 2007)

na das scheint ja echt spass gemacht zu haben hört sich klasse an dein berricht! Da möchte man doch gleich wieder in die Alpen

Gruss alex


----------



## RICO (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo bikekiller,
ich komme gerade heute morgen mit dem Nachtzug von einer Einwöchigen Trainingsrunde über ein paar Alpenpässe zurück. War auch Solo unterwegs, da ich mich kurz entschlossen hatte, dass gute Wetter in den Bergen zu nutzen, um mir ein paar Höhenmeter in die Beine zu fahren und noch ein paar neue Übergänge kennenzulernen. Das war auch nicht meine erste Solotour da das alleine fahren auch so seine Vorteile hat, wie ich finde. 

Etwas verwundert bin ich doch über deine GPS Geschichte, wo doch Mittlerweile jeder Interessent hier im Forum seine Eigene Beratung in Sachen GPS zukommt und trotzdem scheint immer noch nicht der Unterschied zwischen Wegpunkten und Trackpunkten klar ?!
Abgesehen davon braucht man für einen Alpencross, für die 3-4 Abbiegemöglichkeiten am Tag, nicht unbedingt Satelitenhilfe. 
Der liebe Herr Stanciu hat wohl mit seinen umfangreichen Roadbooks, wo ja jeder Kuhfladen vermerkt ist, den Eindruck erweckt, dass die Wegfindung in den Alpen eine höhere Kunst ist 
Aber auch er erklärt auf seiner Seite wie es geht mit den TRACKS.

RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (23. Juli 2007)

Tolle Tour,
allein fahren kann ganz prima sein, aber durch die Alpen?? Respekt!
(Soweit komme ich von hier aus nie, weil ich immer gleich mit dem Rad losfahre...)
Das Slayer ist eine Granate, und so schwer fühlt es sich beim Fahren gar nicht an.


----------



## bikekiller (24. Juli 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> Tolle Tour,
> allein fahren kann ganz prima sein, aber durch die Alpen?? Respekt!
> (Soweit komme ich von hier aus nie, weil ich immer gleich mit dem Rad losfahre...)
> Das Slayer ist eine Granate, und so schwer fühlt es sich beim Fahren gar nicht an.



Hi Molly,

ein Slayer hast Du jetzt ? Wow. Wann kommste damit mal zu ner Runde nach Kölle ?


----------



## bikekiller (24. Juli 2007)

RICO schrieb:


> Hallo bikekiller,
> ich komme gerade heute morgen mit dem Nachtzug von einer Einwöchigen Trainingsrunde über ein paar Alpenpässe zurück. War auch Solo unterwegs, da ich mich kurz entschlossen hatte, dass gute Wetter in den Bergen zu nutzen, um mir ein paar Höhenmeter in die Beine zu fahren und noch ein paar neue Übergänge kennenzulernen. Das war auch nicht meine erste Solotour da das alleine fahren auch so seine Vorteile hat, wie ich finde.
> 
> Etwas verwundert bin ich doch über deine GPS Geschichte, wo doch Mittlerweile jeder Interessent hier im Forum seine Eigene Beratung in Sachen GPS zukommt und trotzdem scheint immer noch nicht der Unterschied zwischen Wegpunkten und Trackpunkten klar ?!
> ...



Hi Rico,

ich finde GPS deshalb gut, weil man/frau sich dann keinen Kopp mehr um den Weg machen muss. Ich hatte auch kein Problem mit dem Track sondern nur mit der Darstellung der Trackpunkte auf dem Gerät. Normalerweise würde man die Etappen zu Touren umschreiben und speichern. So ging es aber auch und ich bin ja letztendlich angekommen wo ich wollte


----------



## bikekiller (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

wer ist denn sonst noch alleine über die Alpen dieses Jahr ? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keine geschafft hat oder ? Meldet euch doch einmal und schreibt, wie es euch ergangen ist.

Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2007)

RICO schrieb:


> ...Der liebe Herr Stanciu hat wohl mit seinen umfangreichen Roadbooks, wo ja jeder Kuhfladen vermerkt ist, den Eindruck erweckt, dass die Wegfindung in den Alpen eine höhere Kunst ist
> Aber auch er erklärt auf seiner Seite wie es geht mit den TRACKS.
> 
> RICO


Der liebe Herr Stanciu würde sich heute mit seinem Roadbook wahrscheinlich auch gnadenlos verfahren wenn er auf seine Beschreibungen hört. Je näher ich mit Stahlgabi an den Gardasee kam umso schlimmer, ungenauer wurden seine Beschreibungen, teilweise findet man die Wege nicht die er gefahren ist, oder es gibt sie nicht mehr weil dort ein Haus gebaut wurde. Ein kleines Forum auf seiner Seite und er könnte seine Daten aktuell halten, so hat man den Eindruck er gehört zur Moser-Verwandschaft.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Nette Tour und ein spannend/unterhaltsamer Bericht  
Ich fahre auch meistens alleine durch die Berge, aber immer eher die von dir angesprochenen Tagestouren. Sei es Respekt vor der Natur und ihrer Tücken oder schlichtweg Sch.... aufjedenfall hatte ich mich noch nicht an eine Mehrtagesrunde getraut. 

Naja wie dem auch sei Respekt vor deinem Abenteuer 

Gruss

STefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (6. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nette Tour und ein spannend/unterhaltsamer Bericht
> Ich fahre auch meistens alleine durch die Berge, aber immer eher die von dir angesprochenen Tagestouren. Sei es Respekt vor der Natur und ihrer Tücken oder schlichtweg Sch.... aufjedenfall hatte ich mich noch nicht an eine Mehrtagesrunde getraut.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

danke für den Beitrag. Ich bin gerade hin und her gerissen ob ich nicht noch ne Tour diesmal durch die Dolomiten Solo mache. Im August, damit ich auch schön verbrenne...    ich habe noch 8 Tage Resturlaub und weiß nicht wie ich sie verwerten soll. Die Alternative ist ein Trip nach Whistler, Trailsurfen. Aber Alpen sind ja viiieeel schöner, oder aber doch die grünen Wälder und Trails der Rockys... huiuiuiui... wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual, oder... ?


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> danke für den Beitrag. Ich bin gerade hin und her gerissen ob ich nicht noch ne Tour diesmal durch die Dolomiten Solo mache. Im August, damit ich auch schön verbrenne...    ich habe noch 8 Tage Resturlaub und weiß nicht wie ich sie verwerten soll. Die Alternative ist ein Trip nach Whistler, Trailsurfen. Aber Alpen sind ja viiieeel schöner, oder aber doch die grünen Wälder und Trails der Rockys... huiuiuiui... wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual, oder... ?



Ich beneide dich   
Ich habe noch 5 Tage welche ich Anfangs September hier verbringen werde
www.lelavandou.eu
Keine hohen Berge, dafür schöne Schotterpisten und immer wieder herrliche Aussichten aufs Mittelmeer  
http://homepage.mac.com/willibald/LeLavandou_2007/PhotoAlbum68.html
Jedoch kein Vergleich zu den Dolmiten oder Whistler. Wobei ich nicht wüsste ob ich im Sommer oder Winter dahin möchte


----------



## bikekiller (6. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich
> Ich habe noch 5 Tage welche ich Anfangs September hier verbringen werde
> www.lelavandou.fr
> Keine hohen Berge, dafür schöne Schotterpisten und immer wieder herliche Aussichten aufs Mittelmeer
> ...



Wow das ist aber doch auch sehr nett finde ich.  Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir/euch auf jeden Fall und mach ein paar coole Bilder für mich mit ok ?


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Wow das ist aber doch auch sehr nett finde ich.  Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir/euch auf jeden Fall und mach ein paar coole Bilder für mich mit ok ?




Mach ich doch glatt


----------



## C.K. (8. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer ist denn sonst noch alleine über die Alpen dieses Jahr ? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keine geschafft hat oder ? Meldet euch doch einmal und schreibt, wie es euch ergangen ist.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen.




Hi bikekiller.

Ich fahre meistens auch alleine über die Alpen oder darin herum. Komme aber nicht dazu alles niederzuschreiben.

Zu meiner Soloflucht durch die Dolomiten vor 2 Jahren habe ich es noch geschafft einen Bericht zu schreiben.
Vielleicht auch für Dich ganz interessant als kleine Anregung falls Du doch durch die "bleichen Berge" willst.

Klick hier

(Nach GPS-Daten fragen zwecklos - ich fahre nur der Nase nach)


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer ist denn sonst noch alleine über die Alpen dieses Jahr ? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keine geschafft hat oder ? Meldet euch doch einmal und schreibt, wie es euch ergangen ist.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen.



Dieses Jahr mache ich wohl noch etwas mehr Gewichtstuning an meinen "schweren Knochen"  
Ich denke mal im September, so eher gegen Ende, schwebt mir diese Tour vor http://www.topofticino.ch/ oder evtl., hängt jedoch vom Wetter ab diese
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htm

Naja auf der Seite Bike-Explorer gibt es dann noch einige andere Touren die Spass machen. 

Als Krönung finde ich die Tour Top of the Rocky Mountain sehr spannend, jedoch aus Kostengründen nicht alleine. 
Appropos es gibt in den Rockys noch die Great Divide Tour. Von Canada nach Mexico immer an der grossen Wasserscheide entlang ..... Falls die Abenteuerlust zuschlägt. 
Soweit so gut....hier regnet es wie aus Eimern und ich kann nur träumen ..

S.


----------



## sackletti (11. September 2007)

interessant interessant, dass gerade die flachlandtiroler meinen in den alpen sei ein gps überflüssig!?

ansonsten: toller bericht, nicht schlecht!


----------



## B.Z. (11. September 2007)

Respekt!  

Wir sind zu zweit auf der Albrecht-Route über die Alpen. Von insgesamt 7 Tagen hatten wir 3 Tage totales S**wetter.   Ohne meinen Begleiter hätte ich die Brocken wahrscheinlich hingeschmissen. Bei strömendem Regen einen Bach hochschieben (muss wohl mal ein Weg gewesen sein), Kälte, Nebel... so kann man sich wenigstens gegenseitig motivieren.

Wir waren auch mit GPS unterwegs und ich fands genial. Bei strömendem Regen Karten auspacken und den Weg diskutieren macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Bei uns zumindestens gab es genügend Abzweigungen, die nicht so ohne weiteres klar gewesen wären. So gab es so gut wie keine Wartezeiten durch Wege suchen und wir haben uns nur 1x ernsthaft verfahren, als das GPS einen Track anzeigte, wo es keinen gab... warum auch immer.

LG

Bernd


----------



## upndown (11. September 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ich finde GPS deshalb gut, weil man/frau sich dann keinen Kopp mehr um den Weg machen muss. Normalerweise würde man die Etappen zu Touren umschreiben und speichern.



Gibts auch als Einklick: WinGDB (ein bissle gugln), convertiert aber nen track in ne Route und umgekehrt.
Ich hab meine AX nur mit Tracks gemacht, das find ich ok, die Abbiegehinweise kann ich mir sparen (ok, manchmal fährt man dann doch die falsche Strecke weil man nicht aufs GPS gugt  kann ja jedem mal passieren.


----------



## steehl (11. September 2007)

"Rübergemacht" habe ich nicht, aber drei z.T. verlängerte Wochenend-Touren in den Alpen habe ich auch alleine gemacht. Genauer gesagt war ich bisher nur alleine unterwegs bis auf zwei mal geführte Tagestouren letztes Jahr. 

Nach knapp 20 Jahre MTB fahren in der Stadt und im Wald bin ich letztes Jahr erst richtig auf den Trichter mit dem Bergradeln gekommen, nachdem mir bei den Hochtouren im Sommer die Abstiege so was von auf den Keks gegangen sind und ich beschlossen habe, Berge nur noch im Winter mit dem Snowboard oder Ski zu erklimmen ;-) 

Nach dem Test-WE letztes Jahr war klar: Nur Mehrtagestouren bringen es wirklich, diese Blumen-Fahrerei jeden Tag zum Ausgangspunkt zurück ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding. Nach der ganzen Leserei hier im Forum hatte ich dann vor dem ersten Ausflug auch durchaus Respekt, aber eigentlich ist dann doch alles ganz easy. Selbst wenn man vermeintlich dolle Dinge mit dem Rad treibt, ist man doch fast immer (Extremisten ala Carsten und Dave ausgenommen) im "zivilisierten" Bereich der Alpen mit einem Weg unter sich und dem nächsten Wegweiser um die Ecke. Die Hütten sind auch in der Regel die Komfort-Versionen, da gibt es an den hohen Bergen ganz andere Unterkünfte...
Das Alleine-Radeln find ich beim Radeln selbst nicht störend bis angenehm, nur abends ist es, wenn man dann auch noch eine leere Hütte erwischt, manchmal ein bisschen öde. Daher ist seit Tour zwei ein Buch dabei, und hoffentlich ein gutes. 
Ein großer Vorteil ist meiner Meinung nach: Man muss für einen Griff ins Klo bei irgendwelchen Weg-Experimenten niemals ein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Und man kann sein Tempo fahren... So hat mir die Experimentierlust schon den ein oder anderen netten Trail beschert.
Der größte Nachteil: Es gibt so gut wie keine Photos, alleine halte ich nie an, wenn's schön ist, weil's gerade so schön ist...

GPS: Bisher nicht gebraucht, Karten tun's auch, wenn man sie lesen kann. Textuelle Wegbeschreibungen allerdings sind die Spassbremse schlechthin, dann hält man wirklich an jeder Tanne. Der Tekkomane in mir studiert aber schon die Optionen und verfolgt die ebay-Angebote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (12. September 2007)

Mit etwas Verspätung melde ich mich auch mal. I
ch war vom 11.07. - 21.07 von Garmisch an den Gardasee unterwegs. Allerdings auf einer etwas anderen Route.
Garmisch - Ischgl - Ofenpass - Potresina - Berninapass - Lago Belviso - Breno -Idrosee
Wer sich meine kommetierte Diashow ansehen will: http://www.photoshow.net/GunterRichter/transalp_2007


----------



## herrmann (12. September 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer ist denn sonst noch alleine über die Alpen dieses Jahr ? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keine geschafft hat oder ? Meldet euch doch einmal und schreibt, wie es euch ergangen ist.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen.



dieses Jahr fehlte mir die kohle, letztes jahr bin ich gezwungener maßen ( ich wollte nicht schon wieder verschieben ) alleine gefahren, ich bin gern alleine und genieße die ruhe, nur alleine mit schmerzenden beinen und dem mann im ohr, der immer sagt "ich kann nicht mehr....) das war nicht gut


----------



## FastMaul (14. September 2007)

Hallo ihr elenden Einzelgänger !

Ich gehöre auch noch dazu 
Siehe auch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3948482&postcount=31

Der gravierendste Nachteil des Alleinfahrens betrifft m.E. den Sicherheitsaspekt. Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren.
Ansonsten kann es aber in der Tat auch einige Vorteile mit sich bringen:
- Ungebundenheit (Tempo, Streckenlänge, Übernachtung etc.) 
- Ruhe unterwegs (man kann sich voll auf die Natur konzentrieren bzw. "in sich gehen")
- Unterhaltung am Abend (wenn man vorwiegend auf Hütten übernachtet, findet man als Einzelgänger meist recht schnell Anschluss und lernt oft viele interessante Menschen kennen)

Viele Grüße,
FastMaul


----------



## Vazifar (21. September 2007)

witzig geschrieben und herrlich amüsant zu lesen. ich liebe diesen schreibstil  

ich bin  auch oft alleine unterwegs und liebe die freiheit die ich dabei ausleben kann.

ich wünsche dir viel erfolg mit deinen produkten und weiterhin eine schöne bikesaison

grüsse


----------



## zak0r (21. September 2007)

eine wesentlich redundantere, preiswerete und bessere lösung ist es, sich beim gleumes in köln die Alpenvereinskarten der strecke zu kaufen und einen alpenvereinsplanzeiger. dazu dann ein gps was klein ist und den ganzen hokuspokus welcher im gelände nutzlos ist nicht hat, z.b. foretrex (das beige) und noch einen reserveminikompass.
das kommt insgesamt auf keine 200 euro.
das ist alles in allem kaum schwerer als ein 60cx, kann exakt das gleiche im gelände, ist leichter und funktioniert auch noch wenn das gps kaputt ist.
allle alpencross gehen über wege und steige, die sind in 98% der fälle mit steinmännern oder anders markiert. ein gps welches stück für stück den weg weist ist ein sicherheitsrisiko, morgens sollte klar sein welche steige es langgeht, und dann den lokalen markierungen gefolgt werden, zur not an kreuzungen die koordinaten mit karte+gelände abgleichen.
es ist schön dass du so eine tour machst, dann noch alleine, aber im grunde ist es fahrlässig sich im hochgebirge zu bewegen ohne eine relativ gute vorstellung zu haben wo ungefähr du jetzt bist. wenn im gebirge ein wetterwechsel im tagesverlauf passiert, auch nur ein quellwolkengewitter, dann passiert das in der regel für den unachtsamen flachlandtiroler immer! unerwartet und schnell und in der heftigkeit nicht zu vergleichen mit dem flachland/mittelgebirge. es mag doof erscheinen, aber es muss immer beachtet werden, jedes jahr sterben knapp 400 leute in den alpen durch versch. ursachen im sport+wanderbereich. ob es ein ausrutschender klettersteigler ist der den fangstoss nicht überlebt oder ein 60 jähriger wanderer mit hitzschlag oder ein biker der 30m in ne klamm rutscht. die sportarena alpen ist relativ klein, da kann es mal passieren, dass du selber involviert bist oder in sichtweite 3-4 leute adios sagen, "weil da letztes jahr keine gletscherspalte war". hab ich schon erlebt, jeder sollte sich das immer vor augen halten, vorallem mit wenig oder keiner bergerfahrung.

beispiel: sturz, gps schaden, keiner sonst unterwegs, du hast nen offenen bruch und keine ahnung wo du bist.
alleine mit av karte und planzeiger kannst du mit ein bisschen übung (also so mal nen abend hinsetzen und die sache verstehen) auf 50m genau UTM koordinaten erarbeiten, die helfen der bergrettung wesentlich mehr als beschreibungen der landschaft, vorallem wenn kein flugwetter ist.

bezgl. globetrotter:
früher, als globetrotter noch in bonn war, hatte ich wesentlich bessere erfahrungen mit denen. die mitarbeiterschaft aktuell dort scheint nur aus einer kaufhausbesatzung zu bestehen. früher gab es kompetente und zuverlässige kundenbetreuung nach dem motto "nee kauf das ist besser+billiger", heutzutage scheint nun wirklich wenig für sie zu sprechen, abgesehen vom guten service im versand, den hotoffers und dem outlet bonn. auch wenn ich ein "goldener kunde" da bin mit zich jahren und zich euro, seit der olivandenhof da ist hat sich viel verändert. kaufhaus pur und nicht billiger als woanders.


----------

